# Lega Heat Gun Vaporizer



## MTN-Bees

I just ordered the Lega Vaporizer that attaches to a heat gun.

What heat gun are folks using?

What size generator are you using?

Thanks, Rich


----------



## D Coates

I got this reply from Blue Sky supply when I asked that specific question the other day.

"We know it works with is the Steinel brand (because of fit), but we are looking at the less expensive Wagner or Kobalt gun units that have a digital temp readout to see if they fit as well."

I passed on it for now when I priced out the generator you would need (2-3kW). I erred on the high side and from what I found they were around $1K. That put the whole set up at around $1.4K which was more than I could justify for something I'm not 100% will work. I'm already spending over $400 for Apivar annually and those numbers keep increasing as do my hive numbers, but I know if works. I'll be watching opinions on this for the next few years.


----------



## rookie2531

Coates, with those number, are you treating between 50-60 hives?

Just wandering if my quick thinking is right, without doing any research. I used oxalic acid vap. With a homemade vap. This year, I used two at the same time. It seemed to keep me busy. I can see getting good enough for 3 timed out correctly and probably wouldn't go in the heat gun direction until 50-60. So, how's my math?


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Steinel heat gun Type 3482 2,000 Watt ~140 US$

Bought an used generator, 2.4 kW. For ~160 US$. If you turn up the heatgun too much, the generator blows. So I go with lower temperatures and need to wait a bit longer until it starts vaporizing. Ten minutes or so. If you have a choice, get a generator with 4 kW.

Vaporizer for 200 US$. 

What you need is a full gas mask. I use a Dräger X-plore combination filter, class A2B2E2K2 Hg NOCO20 P3 RdD. It filters both gas and particles. The only one that I can breath with in the midst of the fog.

Doing 100 hives in 40 minutes. That's just great.


----------



## camero7

you guys are way overpricing the generator. This one [I have one for my house] will certainly do the trick with Kw to spare.
http://www.harborfreight.com/8750-peak7000-running-watts-13-hp-420cc-generator-epa-iii-69671.html


----------



## zhiv9

Steinel 2010E - gun needs to have digital adjustment. A 6kW generator because I had it already. The gun has a 1500W draw. It is mostly a resistive load, so a 2kw generator should do it. Fit wasn't great even with the Steinel. I used some aluminum foil to tighten it up. I see that the new photo on the Lega site shows a set screw. Instructions/temps have also been updated.


----------



## laketrout

That is a big generator to haul out to the beeyard everytime you want to treat especially if doing the three treatment every 7 days , but if your doing alot of hives commercially it would save alot of time ( 100 hives in 40 mins wow ) . I have a 1000 watt and a 5000 watt , I was hoping the little one would work its so easy to grab and haul around but it looks like you need more power !!


----------



## camero7

you could try this one...
http://www.harborfreight.com/2500-p...-125cc-portable-inverter-generator-61169.html


----------



## D Coates

rookie2531 said:


> Coates, with those number, are you treating between 50-60 hives?
> 
> Just wandering if my quick thinking is right, without doing any research. I used oxalic acid vap. With a homemade vap. This year, I used two at the same time. It seemed to keep me busy. I can see getting good enough for 3 timed out correctly and probably wouldn't go in the heat gun direction until 50-60. So, how's my math?


You're close but I'm smaller. I've got +/-30 hives with +/-15 nucs. Apivar costs me +$12 per hive to treat, nucs, +$6-$9 (depending on their size). I just finished the hardware for 5 more hives for this year. I went away from the Heisyer because it simply took me too much time.


----------



## D Coates

camero7 said:


> you could try this one...
> http://www.harborfreight.com/2500-p...-125cc-portable-inverter-generator-61169.html


If I'm getting a generator it's going to be quite (for additional uses) be a known brand and have a rock solid support network for when it needs repairs. The harbor freight unit is inexpensive but that low cost comes with corners cut. I've been in the outdoor power equipment industry for going on 26 yrs. and I know too much about low cost engines to go down that path.


----------



## camero7

I'm actually on my second one it 4 years. I buy the cheap warranty. The unit is less than 1/2 the cost of some of the "better" models and starts and runs quite well. I like it and am satisfied. I'm sure the more expensive models are better.


----------



## zhiv9

D Coates said:


> If I'm getting a generator it's going to be quite (for additional uses) be a known brand and have a rock solid support network for when it needs repairs. The harbor freight unit is inexpensive but that low cost comes with corners cut. I've been in the outdoor power equipment industry for going on 26 yrs. and I know too much about low cost engines to go down that path.


It's nice if it has a load sensing idle/throttle control instead running at full tilt all of the time. A generator is one of those things you need to work when you need it. A warranty won't get the lights back or keep by sump pump running in a power outage.


----------



## deknow

I used a modern Honda generator a couple of years ago...I couldn't believe how good they have gotten. Ran forever, started with one gentle pull, and quiet. 

I remember (in the old days) getting the generator as far away from the loud music as possible because of the noise....this was a whole different beast.


----------



## MTN-Bees

I think I'm going to go with a Honda 3000 watt. Expensive, but very quiet.


----------



## hex0rz

Oldtimer would be a great person to get information from on this subject. He uses this setup and has been for a while, I think.

I've got one on order and hope to receive it sometime soon in April. I'll be trying it with a wagner digital but for now I'll be able to use grid power until I have outyards. I already have suffered many power outages recently, so the generator is going to see multiple duties besides in the treatment of varroa.

Heck, it might be a bold claim to make, but I bet its going to be better than the VMvaporizer. I'm going to try my best this year to get something put up to put this unit to the test and show its efficacy compared to other delivery methods.


----------



## grozzie2

D Coates said:


> I went away from the Heisyer because it simply took me too much time.


Have you looked at the new one they make, the JB700 ? Scroll down on this page to see it.

http://www.members.shaw.ca/orioleln/vaporizer.html

Think I'm going to get one of those, it seems to hit all the bullets for what I want, quick, easy, temperature controlled. Should be able to walk down a line of 30 hives in half an hour or less using that one.


----------



## hex0rz

I still think the one from Italy will the blow the socks off that unit...


----------



## blueskybeesupply

Orders for the Lega hot air vaporizers will be shipping next week. We have some on the water now and some being air-freighted in. These things are awesome. As of now, we have plenty coming in, beyond pre-orders. See listing for more info and videos.


----------



## Harley Craig

you guys and your expensive generators. Mount a power inverter in your truck. We ran one of these in our service trucks to run all kinds of power equipment. Will definitely handle a heat gun. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Cobra-CPI-2575-5-000W-12V-DC-To-120V-AC-Power-Inverter/10746778


----------



## MTN-Bees

Thanks- Power inverter may be the way to go.


----------



## GarfieldBeek

Got the Lega unit from Blue Sky several weeks ago. Blue Sky could not help with suggestions for temp settings.

Would love to hear from someone using the Lega and Steinel gun.

What temp are you running at? Which speed?

I've searched and it one video showed initially running at over 1000 degrees to begin vaporization then reducing to 560. I did some experimentation and it seemed I could get down to about 440 and maintain vaporization. Then today I finally went to the bee yard with it and when I went to 440 I lost vapor.

It seems like the heat gun setting does not relate directly to the temp in the chamber.

Would love to hear from someone with successful experience with Lega.


----------



## hex0rz

https://youtu.be/ZYvpQUsyV6Y

Here's mine


----------



## Bkwoodsbees

I have a generator already but the power inverter looks like the better way. Has anyone tried this with the heat gun yet?


----------



## GarfieldBeek

Thanks, I had seen your video on Youtube. If I'm seeing correctly, You preheat at a little over 1000 degrees then when it starts to vaporize you lower to 560? That seems pretty much what I've observed for keeping a good flow of vapor. I can maybe keep it going a little cooler, but not much.

Everything I've read says you need to vaporize down around 360 if I remember correctly. Higher temps and you don't get OA vapor but formic acid and CO.

So is the thinking that even though the heat gun says 560 degrees we are not actually getting that in the chamber?

Have you been using yours very long? Have you done any mite counts to see if it's doing anything? Have you had any problems with killing bees?

I appreciate any help. With the vaporizer, heat gun and a dedicated small generator I've got close to 1000 bucks in this and I'm very disappointed that the only real instruction that Blue Sky provided was a link to an Italian language Youtube.


----------



## hex0rz

When i enter the dearth for my area, I'll be conducting an efficacy test for such a thing. 

I did a round of treatment before the flow and they look really good.


----------



## hex0rz

Also i wouldn't blame blue sky for the lack of instructions. They were just the importer.

Blame lega...


----------



## Bmcq

"I have a generator already but the power inverter looks like the better way. Has anyone tried this with the heat gun yet?"

Been using the lega for a while and I tried the inverter it would not work, the gun would run but it produced no heat. I use a gen and that works great, to start run the gun at about 1200 till you see vapor and drop the temp down to about 650. The Lega is is a fast option for OAV .


----------



## zhiv9

Here's a link to the manual from Lega: http://www.legaitaly.com/images/stories/virtuemart/product/84756.pdf

Set to 280C/536F until it begins to vapourize (4-5 minutes), then turn it down to the "working temperature" of 200C/392F


----------



## hex0rz

Refer to my thread and you'll find some more info on the subject. It'll also be where I'll be updating with the test results. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?322101-Let-s-talk-about-lega-vaporizer-unit/page6


----------



## aunt betty

hex0rz said:


> Also i wouldn't blame blue sky for the lack of instructions. They were just the importer.
> 
> Blame lega...


If I were selling cars and sold you a Ferrari but could not tell you which hole the gas goes in...


----------



## loggermike

Just a fyi on the Steinel heat guns. I have 2 and neither will work with a Honda Eu2000 ( a very popular inverter generator) . They work fine with 2 other brand generators I have , and the Honda will work with 2 other heat gun brands I have , but there is a real compatability issue with the steinel /Honda 2000. No clue why.


----------



## zhiv9

loggermike said:


> Just a fyi on the Steinel heat guns. I have 2 and neither will work with a Honda Eu2000 ( a very popular inverter generator) . They work fine with 2 other brand generators I have , and the Honda will work with 2 other heat gun brands I have , but there is a real compatability issue with the steinel /Honda 2000. No clue why.


Inverters generally produce a square wave output instead of sine wave. Doesn't matter to most devices, but some don't like the square wave.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret

Picked up the Hitachi RH650V heat gun off Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-RH65...d=1468523455&sr=8-1&keywords=hitachi+heat+gun) and runs perfect with our Honda Eu2000i generator - even turned all the way up (though you can tell its at its limit running the gun at 1200*). At 600* I can kick it down to "eco-mode" that saves a lot of fuel and my ear drums. Just waiting on the OAV parts to arrive.


----------



## snl

Take a look at this one....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Oxalic-Acid...412762?hash=item3f68b1a71a:g:69oAAOSw0UdXrhwK


----------



## My-smokepole

Ok witch generators work with the Steiner heat gun? Both of my inverters do not work with this heat gun. I want model # . I am done doing the guessing game.


----------



## Bob J

snl said:


> Take a look at this one....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Oxalic-Acid...412762?hash=item3f68b1a71a:g:69oAAOSw0UdXrhwK


$550..... Ouch!


----------



## snl

Bob J said:


> $550..... Ouch!


That's what? 4 nucs? What would they cost you to build?
Not my Vap, just sayin.


----------



## GoodyFarms

Bob J said:


> $550..... Ouch!


Or 125 Mite away quick strip treatments (2 strips/hive). 

I guess it depends on how many hives you have to treat and what's your time/labor worth. Since the cost of OA is basically negligible, if you have 65+ hives and treat 2x/year you break even vs MAQS in 1 year. If you're going to compare it to a pan style OA vaporizor (i.e. SNL's), your main factor is labor. Pan styles are nice...but laborious for more than a dozen or so hives. Yes, you can daisy chain them, but now you're right back up to the same price range.


----------



## My-smokepole

Witch is why I have spent the $$ so far. For the heat gun and unit. Unfortunately About the time I bought it started coming out that the Steiner didn't like a inverter. Witch I owned.


----------



## GarfieldBeek

I had posted earlier seeking help on the temp settings for the Steiner gun.

I had a friend who speaks Italian translate the part of the online video where they discuss setting the temp.

What it boils down to is:

Set heat gun to max to begin vaporization then set to 300 degrees C. for operation.

300 C is 572 F

So about 580.

According to the Italian video that gives a temp exiting the nozzle of about 266 F.

That's what I've been doing and it seems to work fine from the standpoint of keeping vaporization going. Also, I haven't killed any bees.

Am I killing mites? I haven't done counts to find out. I've had so many problems last year I'm just doing it prophylactically and will worry about counts later.

Doesn't seem to be slowing queens down.

I'm at almost 100 hives now so I like it a lot better than the pan type device.

Also, I'm running it off of a Generac 2000 gasoline powered inverter. I bought the Inverter for about $400 shipping included from an Ebay store selling reconditioned units. Looks like a new one to me, runs like a champ. The heat gun does put it under a load on the high setting when you are starting the vaporization but it handles it. I have not kicked the overload yet. I run a 50 ft. 12 gauge extension cord.


----------



## loggermike

I haven't had any problems with this Powerhorse 2000 generator running the Steinel model HL 2010 E .

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200623983_200623983

The Steinel heat gun doesnt work with the Honda 2000 invertor.The temperature readout jumps all over and the gun barely gets warm. Works nice for other purposes, just not the steinel heat gun.


----------



## snl

Bob J said:


> $550..... Ouch!


But no generator needed........only an 12v battery


----------



## GoodyFarms

snl said:


> But no generator needed........only an 12v battery


By the time you get a big enough lead acid battery nessesary to treat 100 or more hives, you're better off getting a small generator. Your back and pocketbook will thank you!


----------



## camero7

That's why I'm setting up so I can use my truck. That wire doesn't weigh much and it's much easier to load than a generator. Not near as noisy either.


----------



## MTN-Bees

I'm looking at the Powerhorse 2000 that Loggermike is using. I was going to buy a Honda 3kw, but not sure if it will work. That's a lot of money for something that doesn't work. Plus it's a heavy generator. I use 3 vehicles for bees. A Polaris Ranger, a Toyota Tacoma Pickup, and Ram 4500 with a 15 foot flatbed. The smaller generator allows me to move it to all the vehicles.


----------



## noljohn

Camero7, hooking it directly to your truck be careful to not hurt your alternator. Running it for prolonged periods can overheat it.


----------



## camero7

Tried to run it off my 12V plugs in the dash. Not enough juice to run it. Turns out it only produces 120W. So I just ordered a small generator to run it.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees

Tested my Hitachi heat gun with Lega unit and my generator yesterday. It worked very well. I live in hurricane country so I always have a generator just in case.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees

Ok treated 10 nucs yesterday and 25 hives today. My first run with the Lega. 1 frustrating thing is for 250.00 you would think you would get a better fit to the heat gun. Even with the set screw it still comes apart often. Hard lesson learned that threaded lid is a pain. Even leaving it loose the OA dries in the threads and is a bear to get loose. The copper tube needs to be longer . My bottom boards have a 11/2 in landing board. The foam board that comes with it would keep more vapor in the hive from coming out entrance if the hole for copper tube was placed on the bottom instead of middle. The Lega is a modified water meter not a tool manufactured to fit any particular heat gun. It does the job, I have to say. My bees get extremely defensive so full suit, gloves and boots are a must. A appropriate resperator must be used. Bees are argry you are busy you will breath this stuff if you count on playing the wind game. I have been using a Varrox and it works well but this is faster and gives me the ability to treat more hives on a more aggressive schedule. I have a full time job and a million other things to keep up so time is important. By the end of these 6 treatments I will have these bumps worked out. Still glad I bought it.


----------



## zhiv9

Bkwoodsbees said:


> Ok treated 10 nucs yesterday and 25 hives today. My first run with the Lega. 1 frustrating thing is for 250.00 you would think you would get a better fit to the heat gun. Even with the set screw it still comes apart often.


Mine predates the set screw. I uses a piece of folded up tin foil to tighten up the fit.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees

Adam, I will try putting tin foil to tighten up. I was supposed to do my second round today. Tropical storm came through , so will do in morning. The lid bothers me. Tighten it then afterwards you can't get it off. Loosen it then oa vapor settles in threads and dries and hard to get lid off again. Maybe while still hot should take lid off before it cools.


----------



## hex0rz

Bkwoodsbees said:


> Adam, I will try putting tin foil to tighten up. I was supposed to do my second round today. Tropical storm came through , so will do in morning. The lid bothers me. Tighten it then afterwards you can't get it off. Loosen it then oa vapor settles in threads and dries and hard to get lid off again. Maybe while still hot should take lid off before it cools.


That's interesting,i don't have any problems. Try wire brushing the threads off...

Also, my plan is to do a second set screw on the opposite side to hold it on better.


----------



## texanbelchers

If you are going to add another set screw, do it a 90 not 180 degrees. You'll get a better seat/friction fit.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees

Set screw needs to be closer to end where it meets heat gun. I made a new front cover board with the hole at the bottom center. I stapled some cloth on back side to make a seal. The cover board keeps the vapor inside the hive until draft pulls it up to top. I crack lid a little to help pull draft upwards, then close as soon as I see vapor escaping. I have tried it with cover board and without. I like using front cover board.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees

3 rounds with the Lega now. I believe a second set screw closer to end that meets heat gun would be a plus. The Lega is heavier than the heat gun. Still fighting the vapor settling in threads of lid . I take lid off while hot and wire brush out before going to next yard. 460 degrees seems for me to work best.


----------



## My-smokepole

I put some never seize on mine. Have tried it yet.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees

The never sieze may work. Not sure if it can hold up to the high temperature. The male threads need a heat proof substance to make a seal. It's a pain to brush threads of lid before starting amother yards treatments. Im also having issue with the vapor drying in copper tube also. Today I had to twist a screw driver through copper pipe to unclogg. I keep temperature between 480 and 460. I am wondering if higher temperature would be better or worse? I do 4 different yards about 5 to 10 mIles apart.


----------



## My-smokepole

I am finding that the best thing I can do is to make sure it is loosen when it is still hot. Plus not over tightening the lid. My biggest complaint at this time is the shape. When I put it down it will roll spilling the boiling liquid liquid Oxide acid out.


----------



## MTN-Bees

Thanks everyone- I got the Powerhorse 2000 generator yesterday. So I should be killing mites this weekend.


----------



## Hops Brewster

Bkwoodsbees said:


> The never sieze may work. Not sure if it can hold up to the high temperature. The male threads need a heat proof substance to make a seal. It's a pain to brush threads of lid before starting amother yards treatments. Im also having issue with the vapor drying in copper tube also. Today I had to twist a screw driver through copper pipe to unclogg. I keep temperature between 480 and 460. I am wondering if higher temperature would be better or worse? I do 4 different yards about 5 to 10 mIles apart.


Never seize should work up to 1800-2000 deg F. Any anti-seize compound that you would use on spark plug or glow plug threads will work.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees

1 problem solved today. I finished another round of treatments today ,went a lot better. I was setting the temp at 460 after warm up. I was having major issues with vapor settling in threads and copper pipe and turning back to solid when shut off. I would have to brush threads and unclogg pipe before using at next yard . Today I set temperature at 560 no warm up. 5 min or so good vapor I began using. A good bit quicker and no solid accumulation in threads or copper pipe. Sure worked a lot better.


----------



## MTN-Bees

This morning was my third OAV treatment. The 560 degrees seemed to be the best. The warm up time seems to take a long time. 
Not sure what others are doing for warm up?

I will give it a week and check mite loads. If mite loads are high, it's cooling down enough to use Apiguard. I will likely do two more OAV treatments. One in November and one in December.


----------



## beefarmer

Where are you guys buying the steinel heat guns at, how much are they ?


----------



## My-smokepole

I bought mine on eBay


----------



## MTN-Bees

I bought mine with the Lega unit from Blue Sky Bee Supply.

I thought it was around $150 for the heat gun.


----------



## zhiv9

MTN-Bees said:


> This morning was my third OAV treatment. The 560 degrees seemed to be the best. The warm up time seems to take a long time.
> Not sure what others are doing for warm up?


I set mine to 1150 to warm up and then once it is really blowing vapour back it off to 590F.


----------



## dynemd

beefarmer said:


> Where are you guys buying the steinel heat guns at, how much are they ?


Here's a tip I just noticed. 
Blue Sky sells their Steinel HL 210 E Intellitemp heat gun for $199 (http://www.blueskybeesupply.com/hot-air-oxalic-acid-vaporizer-by-lega/) which is not a bad price as it goes for $202 on Amazon. Steinel has the same heat gun in an aluminum case with a few accessories (shrink tube insulation, plastic welding material and tip, spreader fan nozzle, reflector and reduction nozzles) called the Silver 25th Anniversary Edition. "Steinel Silver Anniversary Edition Heat Gun Kit To celebrate their 25th anniversary Steinel has cut prices 50% on a state-of-the-art Steinel HL 2010 E IntelliTemp™ heat gun and added all the essential accessories you need" These are the exact same heat guns HL 210 E Intellitemp 1500 watt and Amazon sells it for $137. On the Amazon website look over to the lower right under "Other Sellers on Amazon" and Heatsink dot com lists it at $119.95 with $9.88 shipping which is the lowest price ever for this gun, much less the kit. Link Here: https://www.amazon.com/Steinel-Heat-Gun-25th-Anniversary/dp/B00744E19Q


----------



## hex0rz

I bought a Wagner unit at home depot. It'll need a second set screw to affix the lega unit better. 

I have mine warmup at 1120f then turn it down to 560f. No problems since. No buildup issues or unscrew issues. 

If you use anti seize, get the copper version.


----------



## Brandy

Yep, I'm liking mine... It does take a while to figure out how much time at what temp... Also if using a generator or direct electric cord... With the generator I can only increase about 100 degrees at a time or it's too much for the generator...But it goes pretty fast.. Then a minute or so at 1020 until the vapor starts then 590 for about 30 sec. for nucs, 45 sec. for production colonies... Been at it every 5-7 days for a month... 2 yards with 50-60 colonies and nucs.. Need to fill it up again halfway through but once heated it heats up again pretty fast... Still got them dropping pretty significantly... Takes about an hour for each yard. Good luck with it..


----------



## hex0rz

Personally, i like it. It's all i used this year for mites and haven't seen a single hiccup with its performance or efficacy. 

My bees are ready for winter this year and looking extremely healthy compared to the last two years. Not a single display of weakened bees by mites or virus in my hives. With the exception of getting efb in 5 out of 11 but that's a different subject. 

Just finished my last fall treatment today and already anxious to see how they'll come out this spring!

I was having heat gun fan setting on the high side, but the round of treatments o just did,i did on low setting. I dunno if it makes a difference, but i though it might help in saturating the hive more before it vents out.


----------



## mahobee

I just picked up a used one. Of course I expected to use my Sears Die hard charger/inverter, but that only works up to 400 Watts. Typical of me!
Is there an inexpensive, lightweight generator that will do the trick? or is an inverter that I can easily hook up to my car the answer?

Thanks


----------



## Beekkirk

You can get harbor freights 4000 watt generator for $289 if you look for a coupon. Then you'll have a generator for when the power gets knocked out also.


----------



## mahobee

Beekkirk said:


> You can get harbor freights 4000 watt generator for $289 if you look for a coupon. Then you'll have a generator for when the power gets knocked out also.


Thanks, but I already have one for the house. Don't want to lug around a 100 lb generator.


----------



## My-smokepole

Honda has a 2500 not suit case one that has been working for me. More around 50 lb


----------



## zhiv9

You can get the manual from Lega here:http://www.legaitaly.com/images/stories/virtuemart/product/84756.pdf

I fill the cup with OA and set the gun to 1150F. I wait until it has been blowing a good amount of smoke for a bit and then turn it down to 600F and start treating. You need to keep it horizontal and tap it occasionally to keep a thick white vapour flowing.


----------



## pmshoney

camero7 said:


> I'm actually on my second one it 4 years. I buy the cheap warranty. The unit is less than 1/2 the cost of some of the "better" models and starts and runs quite well. I like it and am satisfied. I'm sure the more expensive models are better.


If you have the one I have and it sounds like you do its the same as the old honda units all the parts from the old honda's fit the engine. When our brand name went down from a shorted out extension cord letting all the smoke out of the windings. I ran to the hardly freight store and grabed a unit to get us running that day. We ended up running that one on a job site 24 hrs a day for a month only shutting it down for gas refill and on sundays not one problem. And it made more power as well as used less gas and started 1st or 2nd pull every time even at -24F. I like them engines only one thing the hole where the recoil rope comes out is stamped tin and cuts off rope in time fill it in with jb-weld or liquid steal b4 it sets push a well oiled 20 spike threw it making a thimble hole for rope maybe clean it up with a drill when hard. That fixes the recoil rope issue. I also bought a light unit of theres its rated at 1100W/2000W and you can carry it with one hand. It will run a 1500w heat gun, a7.5A sawzall and a 12A circular saw all at the same time. I came back one day from getting supplies and there were the guys doing it. One of them worked on generators for 15 yrs and I looked at him and said you know better than that you will burn that little thing up! He replied no we are all on our own cords and then cheap rotary type don't burn up the simply loose there polarised field when overloaded and stop making power you just reboot them and all is good. Then he said but don't try that on your ____ name brand they have copper wire windings and Iron cores that will let out all the pissed off pixies and it will need rewound again!


----------



## zhiv9

adamant said:


> having a issue keeping the vaperizer on the gun. it could use another thumb screw or a third..


Mine has no thumbscrews, they added those later (probably after I and others complained). I tightened up the fit by shimming it with aluminum foil. Fold it into a small rectangle and push it against the Lega interior threads and then insert the Steinel gun. Use as many layers as required to tighten up the fit.


----------



## hex0rz

adamant said:


> Just treated 25 hives. Used 1/2 steel cup of oxalic acid . Maxed out the heat gun till it vaporized then brought the temp to 600 deg f. Plenty of vapor. Had to tap it now and then .. don't know what my my account is going to be but I am happy with the amount of vapor did this gun produced


Do 1000f next time. It'll produce allot more vapor!


----------



## My-smokepole

Most power investor will not run the Stierner gun. I have two 2000 watt + no good found a used Honda Eu 2500 it will run it. In the thread if I remember right the Harbor freight Will run it.


----------



## Arnie

adamant, I used the 1000 degree setting and I got a much, much better volume of vapor and a much better mite kill. No more tapping needed to get good vapor. Try it and see what difference it makes. 
I also drilled and tapped a second set screw.


----------



## Arnie

Sorry. Duplicate post.


----------



## hex0rz

adamant said:


> Hex0rz are you saying to vaporize the hives at 1000 deg. ? Do you fill the cup all the way up?


Yep

I do, but it's not necessary


----------



## MTN-Bees

I think I finally have the temperature and vapor I was looking for. Start off warming it up at 1000 degrees. As soon as the vapor becomes strong, I turn it down to 540 degrees. So far I've been very happy with the Lega setup. I checked a couple of hives and not a lot of brood. I will be curious to see what my mite loads will bee coming out of winter.


----------



## hex0rz

If you can, get washes and/or drops when you do check the load. I want to know if their is a difference between my settings and yours.


----------



## MTN-Bees

It will be a couple of months before for that. I usually do my first mite checks after almonds when I do my first splits.


----------



## MTN-Bees

I was wondering how many of you are still using the Lega? The results from OAV treatments have been very inconsistent.


----------



## hex0rz

I did some other treatments this year so i never got around to doing the heat gun oa..

In hindsight i don't think its any good for a late summer treatment to knock the peak mite counts down. Need something stronger like MAQS or apivar.


----------



## Arnie

I still use mine. The OAV treatments have eliminated mite-caused loss of hives for us the last three years. 
So far so good.
The only issue I had with the Lega was getting a routine in place so I could be sure I was getting a proper dose of OA vapor in the hives. 45 seconds per hive works pretty well.


----------



## ReNiki

I have very similar vaporizer compared to Lega version. I have added thermometer which tells the temperature in the chamber. 

I've done some experiements and learnt that 2 grams of oxalic acid will be vaporized in 2 minutes with temperature setting of 660 F (350 C) in heat gun with my setup. Temperature in the chamber stays about 350 F (175 C) that time and vaporization works very good.

Just few pics of my system here.


----------

